# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Pegasus-Box  Pegasus Box v1.3.5

## gsm_bouali

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Added world's first Read Unlock Codes feature for Samsung I8750 and T899   Pegasus Box v1.3.5 Release Notes:   Samsung I8750 - added Read Unlock Codes (world's first), Direct Unlock.Samsung T899 - added Read Unlock Codes (world's first), Direct Unlock.  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

